# Wildlife food plots



## CGC4200 (Sep 11, 2010)

It is probably a little late for planting fall turnips in my area, but I saved
some seed and going to disk up the garden spot anyway. All of the 
grazing animals like them & I do too.
I have 10 acres in CRP, the deer, turkeys, rabbits and quail like it.
Even small landowners need to support game conservation.


----------



## deeker (Sep 11, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> It is probably a little late for planting fall turnips in my area, but I saved
> some seed and going to disk up the garden spot anyway. All of the
> grazing animals like them & I do too.
> I have 10 acres in CRP, the deer, turkeys, rabbits and quail like it.
> Even small landowners need to support game conservation.



:agree2:

I wish more land owners would do the same.


----------

